# Hunting with a horse that rears



## Dizzyblonde99 (19 November 2012)

Hello, well hoping to take my lad out soon but have only taken him out once before and he spent half the day on his hind legs. He hunted a lot with his previous owner and think it was just his way of expressing his excitment? Normally perfectly confident riding him but rearing everytime we had to stop for 10 seconds, for the first half of the day, wasn't the most enjoyable. Just wondering what you would do in this situation? I don't have the time, transport or money to take him out reguarly enough for him to just settle down. And he is a big lad, I just worry if we took a tumble and as I don't hunt reguarly I wouldn't want to be a burden. Also rather embarassing trying to talk to somebody and your horse won't stop going up! So yeah, how would you deal with a horse that rears? 


A picture of us out last year looking rather messy


----------



## SpruceRI (19 November 2012)

The answer is: don't stand still !!!

Try to stay at the back so that when there's a halt, you can mill around in your own space, and the same when queuing for a fence, turn some circles or do some leg yielding to slow the forward motion so you can keep moving.

My pony grew out of the rearing and I only go hunting 2-4 times a year.


----------



## meesha (19 November 2012)

Agree with spruceri, lady who qualifies pointers has said she just needs to stay out of way at back so can keep moving otherwise they go up.


----------



## Dizzyblonde99 (19 November 2012)

Yeah, easier said than done with him as he is a big strong lad and has been hunted by the master I think so has it in his head he belongs at the front! Will have to find a stronger bit and more will power I think


----------



## Copperpot (20 November 2012)

If he was a masters horse he should not rear when asked to stand still. But as others have said only way it to make sure you are in space when stood still so you can circle or walk about. Having hunted a rearer I feel for you. It's no fun


----------



## DuckToller (20 November 2012)

I would worry that a stronger bit would cause him to rear more, not less.

Can you find out what bit he was hunted in before?  Mine went up the first time he went hunting, he never usually does that but I put it down to excitement.  

He also pulled so hard he made his tongue go blue, so it put me off trying a stronger bit.


----------



## spotty_pony (20 November 2012)

Dizzyblonde99 said:



			Yeah, easier said than done with him as he is a big strong lad and has been hunted by the master I think so has it in his head he belongs at the front! Will have to find a stronger bit and more will power I think
		
Click to expand...

A stronger bit isn't the answer - horses go up when they feel they can't go forward for whatever reason. As others have said, don't stand still if you can help it. Mine used to rear out hunting (and still does occasionally) but I learnt that it was when I was holding him back. I now half halt and then kick him forwards if I feel him hesitated too much. Another good trick is to turn in a sharp circle, bending the neck round the way you are going - it is pretty much impissible for a horse to rear when doing this. Also, try growling at him when he does it to let him know it's not acceptable - this worked with my boy. 

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Dizzyblonde99 (20 November 2012)

spottypony said:



			A stronger bit isn't the answer - horses go up when they feel they can't go forward for whatever reason. As others have said, don't stand still if you can help it. Mine used to rear out hunting (and still does occasionally) but I learnt that it was when I was holding him back. I now half halt and then kick him forwards if I feel him hesitated too much. Another good trick is to turn in a sharp circle, bending the neck round the way you are going - it is pretty much impissible for a horse to rear when doing this. Also, try growling at him when he does it to let him know it's not acceptable - this worked with my boy. 

Good luck and happy hunting! 

Click to expand...

Ment a stronger bit so that I can hold him behind the field a little more easily. Don't think thats the case with him, I can stand still with him litterally on the buckle and looking like he is asleep then he will go up. He just doesn't give any warning that he is about to go up so hard to turn him in a sharp circle! Thank you


----------



## Luci07 (22 November 2012)

My old mare would do that. I kept her moving all the time, even at walk. At point would drop the reins and mooch around. I didn't want to keep going up with the bits as with her, that wasn't the answer. I ended up hunting her on the outside of the field. i.e physically behind hunt staff and hounds but no one in front of her. That way she would settle. I avoided hunting her in closely confined areas to start with and then she did accept going behind other horses at speed in say, wooded areas (and single file). She was the kind of mare that I could have hunted with barbed wire in her mouth and it would not have stopped her when her blood was up, but thankfully, as she was a mare with a lovely sense of preservation for rider and herself, working out what really wound her up sorted out our problems. She was as superb hunter for all her quirks as never said no, would jump out of anything and took no notice of dogs and horses crashing into her so worth putting the effort into.


----------



## Judgemental (22 November 2012)

Suggest you hack to the meet and hack home at the end of the day and ride your horse at least twice a day.

Work, routine and get them hard. Cut down on the feed or feed commensurate with the work.

That will very soon sort his/her problems


----------



## Dizzyblonde99 (23 November 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Suggest you hack to the meet and hack home at the end of the day and ride your horse at least twice a day.

Work, routine and get them hard. Cut down on the feed or feed commensurate with the work.

That will very soon sort his/her problems
		
Click to expand...

Moved yards a month ago thats pretty much his routine now! 2 hours work a day (1 day off a week) and no hard feed just haylage. Hopefully will help  Meet I'm planning to take him to is 40mins hack away so hopefully that will take the edge off him. Thank you for the advice.


----------

